# Help with bass traping



## controlled (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there, it´s been very helpful all the info about acoustics that i´ve found here, i have a little homestudio and i´ve managed to deal with the medium-high frecuency reflections in the "sweet spot".

I placed some bass trapps in corners to deal with the bass modes but still having not good results.

There you have the measurement files that i did with the beringher ecm8000 pointing upwards at the listening position. I hope you can help me. I don´t know if i should place more bass traps in the walls to deal with the current modes. 

The room is 2.29 (height), 4.44(width) and 6.79 (long) all meters.

Thanks very much for you time.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, the foam isn't really going to do much of anything below maybe 150Hz or so. I assume the corners are foam also? 

Try moving the mic back about 35cm and see what happens to that null between 60 and 70 so you can identify where the problems are coming from and where to treat.


----------



## controlled (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi the 2 corners are filled with high density fiber glass.

i´ll try the new measurement thanks bpape!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Good on the corners. If the null center goes higher in frequency as you move the mic back, good chance the problem is a cancellation off the wall behind you. Think 8" or so of 703 or equivalent with a damped membrane on the front - something like pond liner or even mass loaded vinyl.


----------



## controlled (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Bryan

In that case how should i place that 8"? in the center of the wall?

thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - but you'd need more like 2 or 3 of them. Just 1 isn't enough surface area.


----------



## controlled (Jul 28, 2011)

ok, i´ll try the measurement and we´ll see

thanks for your time.


----------



## controlled (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, i made the measurement at the exact place under the same circunstances and there is a difference which i don´t know how could happen, probably i didn´t make as exact as i say. the spl image shows the "new one" and the 35cm away. 

as i see the null between 60-70 goes down as i go away. that means is the main mode for the lenght of the room?

i did also play the sine generator with the eq analyzer live and as i moved the mic to the left or right the 78hz peak faded away. That mean i have the widht mode at that region?

thanks


----------

